# Lowrance elite 5HDI & 7HDI Update



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

For all of those out there who are using the lowrance elite series HDI units in either the 5 or 7 series, there has been an update released to correct a problem with the units allowing them to read the SonarCharts on navionics chips referred to in the units as the Fish n' Chip view. This is the view that will really allow your navionics chips to pop and make the freshest updates that you download off the site viewable in your units.

the update can be found here http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/


----------

